# Fo/eo



## Jhonywalker4090 (Aug 19, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a FO or EO that would make a good sent for going into the woods during hunting season? I bought cedarwood but I'm not sure if this is a good one or not.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 19, 2015)

Jhony, what do you need exactly, something like a mosquito/pest repellent, or a good soap/B&B product that will not bring attention to the fact that you are there?  They may be mutually exclusive, so best to be specific.   I am probably describing this poorly, but I know nothing about what someone would need in your situation.


----------



## doriettefarm (Aug 19, 2015)

I have a cousin that's an avid deer hunter and he wants me to make soap for him.  Basically something that would mask human scent.  I've been toying with the idea of making a batch and splitting in half to test two different scent combos.  One would be a blend of spruce and cedarwood EO . . . the other would be a blend of a dirt and fresh cut green grass FO.  I'm curious if the deer will pick up on an 'artificial' FO vs 'natural' EO . . . my weird brain wants to know.


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 19, 2015)

I've always heard that Anise was a "hunters scent", not sure why though...


----------



## doriettefarm (Aug 19, 2015)

That's funny Seawolfe, I always thought anise was a fisherman thing not deer hunter thing . . . maybe I've got them mixed up


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't see how a scented soap would really help. By the time you get out in the woods and walked to your hunting site, your human scent is going to be back. Not to mention that scented soap doesn't stick on your skin for more then a few minutes and even if it did, its as un-natural smelling as a person is.
Dirt scented soap doesn't smell like real dirt, pretty sure a animal would know something was amiss. If a hunter is really worried about scent, then they should get proper scent blocking products.

If they are really insistent about a hunters soap, I would go with anise. Not sure if it would help at all but I know people swear by it. Its sold as hunter and fishman soap around here.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 20, 2015)

I wonder how many hunters forget to use a non scented washing powder, though.......


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 20, 2015)

From what I was reading on another soaping site, the consensus was that unscented was best, and also to stay away from using anise if you're going hunting, because bears are attracted to it- just like fish are, which is why fishermen love to use anise, it's like a fish lure in a sense, but I don't think you want to lure bears to you.....unless you're hunting for bear, that is. lol Most people on the site who had hunters in the family were saying just to use something unscented or else maybe use something 'dirt' scented. One soaper related the regimen of her brother (an avid hunter)- he washes all his camo clothes in unscented detergent, dries them without smelly softener or dryer sheets, and then stores them overnight in a bag of pine boughs before going hunting. 


IrishLass


----------



## JayJay (Aug 20, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> *I don't see how a scented soap would really help. By the time you get out in the woods and walked to your hunting site, your human scent is going to be back.* Not to mention that scented soap doesn't stick on your skin for more then a few minutes and even if it did, its as un-natural smelling as a person is.
> .



Would you apply the same reasoning to bug repellant soap? I've recently read on this forum that citronella soap works pretty for some people.  

Just curious to hear both sides of the argument because I am considering making a fisherman soap for the spouse. I've been buying so much stuff lately that I want to think things through before I invest money in ingredients.


----------



## lsg (Aug 20, 2015)

Anise EO is supposed to mask scent, but if you have bears in your area don't use it.


----------



## Stacy (Aug 20, 2015)

lsg said:


> Anise EO is supposed to mask scent, but if you have bears in your area don't use it.



In my short time as a soap maker, many hidden potential problems and dangers  have presented themselves. I've learned much about usage rates and EOs that may be irritants etc...

I've never once considered my proximity to bears while working on a recipe though.

I love this site.


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 20, 2015)

JayJay said:


> Would you apply the same reasoning to bug repellant soap? I've recently read on this forum that citronella soap works pretty for some people.
> 
> Just curious to hear both sides of the argument because I am considering making a fisherman soap for the spouse. I've been buying so much stuff lately that I want to think things through before I invest money in ingredients.



I'm one that has had success with the citronella soap.  I used it at .5 oz ppo and it works well for me (and several friends) at repelling mosquitos.  I am a mosquito magnet.  I don't use any  fragrances or lotions after showering with the soap that may attract them, which may help. I have noticed there is a bit of a citronella smell left on my skin after rinsing.   If I know I'm going to be out for more than a few hours, I'll wash my hair with it, too.


----------



## rparrny (Aug 20, 2015)

The best soap for a hunter to use is a soap with no scent, one that is made with animal fat and is a good cleansing soap.  Body oils hold in scent and that's what the deer will smell...cut the oils on your skin, cut the scent.  
But beyond all that...the best offense is to just stay upwind...deer have amazing noses...their eyes however, suck.  I got a mule deer and her fawn to walk right past me within 4 feet and they never saw me...I was behind a tree, not really hiding, but I was upwind.  As she was passing me her tail started flicking and she was nervous, I'm sure she smelled me at the point...I just stayed stick still...
One of my coolest memories...


----------



## jiroband (Aug 21, 2015)

You might want to try making a bamboo or coconut charcoal soap. This will deep-cleanse impurities, body oils, as well as deodorize. I usually use 1/2 ounce of charcoal powder per pound of oils.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CCKVDQG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CI84VSY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Jhonywalker4090 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your input. I am wanting this soap for when I go out hunting. I'm sorry I didn't reply sooner.


----------



## Jhonywalker4090 (Aug 31, 2015)

I have an other question about eo's my wife bought wintergreen eo for something that I can't remember why. I was wondering if it can be used safely in making melt and pour soap or any other soap? Again thank you in advance.


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 31, 2015)

Jhonywalker4090 said:


> I have an other question about eo's my wife bought wintergreen eo for something that I can't remember why. I was wondering if it can be used safely in making melt and pour soap or any other soap? Again thank you in advance.



It can be used safely but be careful of the amount you add. Wintergreen is strong and can cause that mint induced tingling (and / or burning ) of mucus membranes. I would use it more in a hand or foot soap than in a bath or face soap.


----------



## Jhonywalker4090 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 31, 2015)

My hubby is an AVID hunter and very mindful of scents. In fact he's gearing up for an elk hunt now. He only uses unscented everything - soap, lotion, laundry cleaning products, etc. He washes his camo clothing in washing soda then air dries them in his man cave. One day I was cooking bacon while his clothes were drying in the house and he FREAKED OUT! Washed them all over again then immediately took them out. Once dry, they go into a plastic tote with branches of local flora. But mostly he pays attention to what he puts IN his body as that's largely responsible for what comes OUT (primarily in perspiration, lol.) I cook and freeze huge amounts of food then freeze it all because he's wilderness bound for about 2 weeks. He won't let me cook with ingredients like garlic or other bold spices. Wildlife noses are very sensitive to smells so chances are, what smells like natural dirt FO to us is probably like the perfume counter at Macy's to them. Anything that isn't in their normal habitat will stand out like over-used cologne which includes humans.


----------

